# Echolot Trifinder2



## Hechtfreak (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute!!!
Habe mir vor kurzem ein Trifinder2 von Eagel zugelegt. Hat den jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät.Egal ob positiv oder negativ,mich würden alle Meinungen zu diesem Thema interresieren.Meine bevorzugten Gewässer sind max.30m tief.Es hat ja einen Sendewinkel von150°,ist es nun ein Vorteil???;+ Freue mich über alle Antworten
Petri Steffen


----------



## Nick_A (28. Januar 2004)

Hi Hechtfreak #h

erstmal ein 

[marquee]#6 #h Herzlich Willkommen im / an Board !!! #h #6[/marquee] 

Wünsche Dir hier viel Spass und mit den Tips dann auch viel Erfolg! :m


Sodala...und jetzt mal gleich zur Beantwortung Deiner Frage:

Infos und Meinungen zum Trifinder 2 kannst du hier (KLICK MICH) finden ! 


ATS-Holger (der "Betreiber" vom Top-Shop) hat darin auch folgende Meinung hinterlegt...



> _Original geschrieben von ACP-Holger _
> *@ skip
> 
> das Tri Finder 2 ist für mich ein verkanntes Genie. Der Geber und die Anzeige sind top. Für mich das beste Flachwassergerät was zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist.
> ...



Wenn Du also hauptsächlich in "flachen" Gewässern unterwegs bist, dann ist das wahrscheinlich schon sehr in Ordnung! :m


Weitere Infos gibt es hier (KLICK 1) und noch hier (KLICK 2) !


Und hier noch eine Meinung von unserem Geraetefetischisten 



> _Original geschrieben von Geraetefetischist _
> *Die Trifinder sind Übrigens speziell fürs Flachwasser (150 Grad Geberwinkel) Und das Normale Trifinder ist ansonsten Baugleich zum  Fish easy, das Trifinder 2 ist Baugleich zum Fisheasy2 und Lowrance X51.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger *



Jo...das soll´s mal vorerst von mir gewesen sein ! 

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Jirko (28. Januar 2004)

hallo hechtfreak #h

neben den sehr umfangreichen und tollen ausführungen von unserem nick #6 nur noch zur ergänzung, daß das tri finder, bedingt durch den breiten sendekegel, hervorragend zum schleppen geeignet ist. für den flachwasserbereich ein wirklich klasse lot! zumal du durch den dreifachschwinger auf deinem display auch eine sehr gute ortungskennung geboten bekommst. will sagen, du siehst, ob der potentielle fisch sich im linken, mittleren oder halt rechten schwingerbereich befindet.

und natürlich an dieser stelle auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen im anglerboard... ich wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns und mit uns #h


----------



## Stefan1611 (28. Januar 2004)

Glückwunsch und Neid auch von mir,

befürchte fast, daß ich so ein Ding auch brauch. Zum Schleppfischen in Schweden ja warscheinlich ideal.

Mal schauen wo ich das günstig herbekomme?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Nick_A (28. Januar 2004)

War das jetzt eine Aufforderung zur Preisrecherche, Stefan ???   :m

***GRINS***


@ Hechtfreak #h

genau...was hast Du denn für das Teilchen gelöhnt?


----------



## Stefan1611 (28. Januar 2004)

*Hallo Nick*

Na so versteckt vielleicht:m 

aber hab auch schon geschaut, beim Stolli 409,00 und auf Ebay 349,00 für ein Portables.

Vielleicht weißt Du ja auch noch nen Lieferanten:v :m :v 

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Hechtfreak (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo und danke für die schnellen Antworten! Also erstmal zum Preis,habs bei ebay für 349€ Portable ersteigert. Fand ich eigentlich ok!! Was meint Ihr ,was ist die max.Tiefe wo es noch genau anzeigt? Und wie ist das mit den 3 Sendekeulen wenn ich den Fisch ID komplett rausnehme und somit nur die Sichelanzeige habe.Sucht er dann auch mit den 3Keulen, denn dann erscheint ja auch nur eine Linie als Darstellung.Ich meine ich kann ja dann auch nur auf dem Display sehen was genau unter mir ist,oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?!? 
Petri


----------



## Hechtfreak (29. Januar 2004)

Nochmal ich! Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem erkennen der Sprungschicht bei einem Sendekegel von 150°, Gaylinefunktion hat es. Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine ausführliche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung hat??? Meine mitgelieferte ist nur sehr allgemein gehalten und manche funktionen sind garnicht erklärt (LIMIT SEARCH und GRAYLINE z.b.) Wenn jemand eine hätte wäre es echt nett wenn er sie kopieren und natürlich gegen BARES mir zuschicken könnte. Dann könnte ich ja schon einmal ein paar "Trockenübungen" machen. Aber ich glaube das man erst in der Praxis merkt wo die Stärken und Schwächen liegen. Wo genau sollte man eigentlich den Geber anbringen, damit nicht soviele Verwirbelungen angezeigt werden? Hoffe noch ein paar Informationen übers Anglerboard zu bekommen. Ist echt eine coole Sache mit gleichgesinnten und natürlich auch Praxiserprobten (was das aller wichtigste ist) zu Chaten!!!!!!
Ein dickes PETRI
Steffen


----------



## Albatros (29. Januar 2004)

Moin Hechtfreak#h

vorweg erst einmal herzlich willkommen bei uns im Board :m Das nächste Mal aber, erst hier fragen..... dann kaufen Stell Dir mal vor, du hättest das Echi für Norwegen gekauft, dann wäre es total falsch gewesen:q Der Eagle Trifinder ist ein hervorragendes Echolot dank des großen Sendekegels für Flachwasser. Die Sprungschicht (Übergang vom warmen zum kalten Wasser) ist meist durch eine dünn gezogene waagerechte Linie auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen. Der Geber soll in waagerechter Stellung möglichst bündig mit der Unterwasserkante vom Rumpf und ca. 30 - 40 cm vom Aussenborder weg angebracht werden. Dann gibbet keine Verwirbelungen

Wegen der Bedienungsanleitung schaue ich mal auf der Arbeit nach, ob wir da noch was liegen haben. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Echolot :m


----------



## Hechtfreak (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo Albatros!
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort! Wäre total super wenn sich da was machen lassen würde mit der Bedienungsanleitung!Wie schon gesagt, bezahle ich natürlich alles! Das mit dem Informieren ist schon klar, habe ich natürlich vorher gemacht.Da ich ja meist nur in flachen Gewässern angel fand ich das Echi eigentlich richtig.Ich hoffe nur das es auch das verspricht was angepriesen wurde. Ich dachte nur das ein Sendekegel von 20° für flachere Gewässer nicht so von Vorteil ist, weil es ja dann nur einen kleinen Teil anzeigt. Wie gesagt wäre cool wenn es mit der Bed.anl. klappt!!!!!!!!!
Petri


----------



## schemm (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo Hechtfreak,

nutze den TriFinder seit 3 Jahren beim Hechtfischen auf den Aland-Inseln (Marsund - Brackwasser).

Ist ein ideales Flachwasserlot, Sichelanzeige funktioniert auch passabel.Leider beschlägt der bildschirm bei Sonneneinstrahlung manchmal. Aber als Portabel sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Hechtfreak (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo Hans Helmut!
Ist das auch der Tr.2 oder noch der Vorgänger? Bis welche Tiefen zeigt er denn noch genau an? Ich denke mal dein Lot hat auch die150° Sendewinkel. Wie ist das denn mit der Sichelanzeige,zeigt er dann nur das was genau unterm Lot ist oder wie erkennt man dann was um einen rum so los ist! Ist mir irgendwie nicht so klar. 
Petri 
Steffen


----------



## schemm (29. Januar 2004)

Ich hab noch den TR1. Bis 40m Wassertiefe kein Problem, aber ich fische dort zwischen 0,50 und ca. 5,0 m und dafür ist der tf ideal.

Bei Fischsymbolen wird ja Wassertiefe und links/rechts angezeigt.

Bei Sichelanzeige fehlt der Hinweis auf links/rechts aber Bodenstruktur und Fische (Sicheln) werden gut angezeigt, der günstige Winkel 150 Grad bleibt natürlich (3 Geber !). 

Bei Sicheln ist die Fehlerquote niedriger und Hechte sind besser auszumachen - erfordert aber etwas Übung !

Macht alles so ab 1,0-1,5 m Wassertiefe Sinn, sonst ist Symbolanzeige günstiger.


----------



## Nick_A (29. Januar 2004)

Hi Hechtfreak #h

auch wenn ich in einem anderen Thread von unserem Geraetefetischisten beinahe "gesteinigt" wurde  hier ein Link zum Trifinder 1 (nicht das 2er)...eben das Trifinder das schemm auch hat! 

Klick mal da drauf!  

Holger (Gerätefeti) hat gemeint, dass EUR 150 viiieeeel zu teuer ist! ICH HABE ES ABER NIRGENDWO günstiger gefunden 



> Echolot Eagle TRI FINDER
> Mit seitlicher Ortung
> 
> Dieses Echolot ist ein Alleskönner. Durch einen riesigen Geberwinkel von 150 Grad ist dieses Echolot sowohl für flache als auch für tiefe Gewässer bis 200 Meter Tiefe geeignet. Selbst eine seitliche Ortung ist bei diesem Echolot möglich. Dies erlaubt beispielsweise einen Blick an Schilfkanten und unter Stege.
> ...



Viele Grüsse #h
Robert

P.S.: Bevor Du gleich zuschlägst...warte lieber noch weitere Meinungen ab...auch wenn der Preisunterschied zwischen dem 1er und dem 2er ENORM ist (fast EUR 200) !!!


----------



## Nick_A (29. Januar 2004)

Hier noch ein Link zum selben Angebot (detaillierter).

KLICK MICH !!! :q 

Als Portabel-Version kostet es dann EUR 199 ! :m


----------



## Stefan1611 (29. Januar 2004)

Ja aber das ist das ältere Modell und das hat eine deutlich schlechtere Auflösung.
Allerdings kostet es halt auch nur die Hälfte, überlegung wert, oder.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Hechtfreak (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich habe mir ja schon das Tr.2 gekauft, habe eben bloß noch keine Erfahrung mit E-Loten. Muß nochmal nachfragen,wie erkenne ich denn die Bodenstruktur rechts und links neben dem Boot?? In der Artikelbeschreibung steht immer das man auch unter Stege und an Schilfkanten sehen kann. Oder ist das nur Verkaufsstrategie;+ 
Schemm erkennst du mit deinem Tr.1 die Sprungschicht und hat dein E-Lot eine Graylinefunktion. 40m Wassertiefe ist ja schon ganz OK für 150° Sendewinkel. 
Petri:a


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Januar 2004)

@ Nick_a


> Holger (Gerätefeti) hat gemeint, dass EUR 150 viiieeeel zu teuer ist!


Das hab ich nicht gesagt. Denn ob zu teuer oder nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich hab nur festgestellt, dass mir 150€ für ein 168 Pixel, 4 Graustufenecho (TR) nicht als angemessen erscheinen, wenn man ein TR2 mit 240 Pixeln und 10 Graustufen für 240 bekommt.
Und das seh ich immer noch so. War heute auf der Ja+Hu und hab mir da ne Ganze batterie Echos beguckt. Und das solltet Ihr auch machen, bevor Ihr das Alte kauft. Die Unterschiede sind enorm.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hechtfreak (29. Januar 2004)

@ Gerätefetischist
Da hast du verdammt recht. Ein altes Lot bekommt man dann auch günstiger als gebrauchtes (mit etwas Glück sogar bei Ebay).:g Jedoch es gibt aber auch immerwieder Hirnies die einfach nur steigern ohne den Originalpreis zu kennen:e :r :e 
Petri


----------



## Albatros (29. Januar 2004)

Moin Hechtfreak#h

so ich habe mal nachgeschaut, aber leider keine Bedienungsanleitung für Dein Echolot mehr gefunden. Obwohl ich mir ganz sicher bin, daß Du bereits die originale Bedienungsanleitung hast!!! Du schreibst, es sind keine Informationen bezüglich der Grayline und des Limit Search drin enthalten und ich glaube, daß ist auch so. Es werden nur die einzelnen Menüfunktionen erklärt. Eine sehr gute Beschreibung über sämtliche Funktionen, Einstellungen etc. was Echolote/Fishfinder angeht, findest Du 

HIER


----------



## Hechtfreak (29. Januar 2004)

@ Albatros
Trotzdem danke und du hast mir mit deinem link sehr weiter geholfen:z :z :z 
Das einzige was nicht bei ist, was bedeutet das Menü LIMIT SEARCH ;+ ;+ ;+ 
Steffen


----------



## Nick_A (29. Januar 2004)

Hi Geraetefetischist #h

und Du hast es doch gesagt...DAS TAT MIR WIRKLICH WEH !!! :c :c :c



> _Original geschrieben von Geraetefetischist _
> Ja, das wundert mich auch, das ein 168 Pixel 4 graustufen Echolot (eagle Cuda 168= Lowrance X47)eines mit 240 pixeln und 10 Graustufen (Lowrance X51= Eagle Fisheasy2) im Test besiegen kann. Also ich halte von dem Test nix.
> 
> Ich habe letzteres und bin ganz zufrieden. (Ebay ca 170€) Von mir max benötigte 70m Tiefe sind jedenfalls problemlos zu erreichen, und das Bild ist garantiert einiges besser.
> ...




 :m

*Ich habe aber jetzt verstanden, was Du mit "viel zu teuer" meinst...das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und nicht den absoluten Preis! * :m

Wenn aber jemand jetzt unbedingt ein Echolot mit 150 Grad Geberwinkel möchte (und zwar das "Billigste") ... würde Dir ein "Billigeres" einfallen? Jetzt mal losgelöst von der Frage, daß  es "Bessere" gibt !

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Januar 2004)

@ Nick_a
Nein, ein Billigeres kenn ich so auch nicht. Aber was bringt eine kleine ersparnis, wenn man nix erkennen kann.

Schau Dir vorher beide im Simulationsbetrieb an. Die Unterschiede sind mehr wie gross. Das 2 zeichnet ein Bild fast so fein wie ein X-97 und das Alte malt ein paar fette schwarze würfel auf den schirm.

Ich find das Hochauflösende 2 schon schwer genug zum Ablesen. Auf dem Strata 128 vom Kollegen kann man gerade mal die Tiefe erkennen. Wasserpflanzen, Baumstämme o.ä. sind kaum rauszuerkennen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Januar 2004)

@ Hechtfreak
mit Limit search kannst Du die Suchtiefe auf eine voreingestellte begrenzen. 
Heisst, wenn das gerät gar kein Bodenecho mehr erkennt, wegen weichem Schlamm, zu tief, Boot zu schnell o.ä., kannst Du dem Teil so beibringen, dass Dich eh nur die höheren Bereiche interessieren. Ansonsten würde die äusserste Zoommöglichkeit eingeschaltet (halt so tief, wie die Karte abbilden kann) und dann erkennt man keine Details mehr.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hechtfreak (30. Januar 2004)

Bloss wie stelle ich den die Tiefe ein? Bei mir steht nur ON oder OFF. Kennst du dich mit dem T2 aus? Wie ist das mit den 150° Sendewinkel bei eingeschalteter Sichelanzeige? Erkennt man dann auf dem Lot auch was rechts und links neben dem Boot an Struktur ist ?????
Steffen


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Januar 2004)

Die Tiefe stellst Du dann in dem Normalen Menu Manuell ein. Die Funktion hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie gebraucht.

Mit dem 150Grad Geber kenn ich mich nicht aus. Die Talsperren hier sind bis 80m tief, deshalb hab ich mit das 20 Grad-geber aber ansonsten Baugleiche Fisheasy2 besorgt. 

Wenn ich die Gemeinschaftsbedienungsanleitung richtig verstehe, dann bringt der 3 geteilte geberwinkel nur wenig aussage in bezug auf links und rechts. Lediglich bei Fischechos kann man anzeigen lassen, ob eher der Linke , mittlere oder rechte Geber sie erfasst hat. (vermutlich wird der genommen, der den nächsten wert liefert.)  Aber die Fisch-id benutze ich auch schon nie.

Vorteil des weiten Geberwinkels ist natürlich, dass z.B. auch ein Baumstamm 10m links vom Boot erfasst wird, den ein 20 grad geber überhaupt nicht sieht.  Nur ob er rechts, links oder direkt unter dem Boot liegt kann man nur durch ein seitliches versetzen des Bootes herausbekommen. Also wenn er beim versetzen nach links höher wird, dann liegt der Baum links...
(Na vielleicht misinterpretiert die Fishid den auch als Fisch, was ziemlich normal wäre, und dann wird zumindestens die Richtung angezeigt. Nur muss man dann ständig den Modus wechseln, oder ein 2. Echolot haben.)

Wenn Du aber ein exaktes detailliertes Unterwasserabbild haben willst, dann hilft Dir eh nur Tauchen oder ne Unterwasserkamera weiter. Das Echolot liefert immer nur anhaltspunkte, die man auch erstmal interpretieren lernen muss.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hechtfreak (30. Januar 2004)

Danke für die Ausführliche Beschreibung Holger:q :q :q  So ungefähr habe ich mir das auch gedacht, aber wie du schon richtig sagst Praxis ist alles und das mit dem Tauchen überlege ich mir noch#w #w #w 
Gruss Steffen:s :a


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

günstig kann man Echolote bei ebay.com in Amerika kaufen. Für ein Trifinder2 OVP habe ich incl. Porto 180 EUR bezahlt. Nachteil: Die Bedienungsanleitung ist auf Englisch und ich schaffe es nicht, alles sinngemäß zu übersetzen.

Hat jemand eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung gegen Unkostenentschädigung für mich?

Ich hatte das T2 einmal am Boot probiert - die vielen Menüs und Funktionen sind am Anfang etwas viel, aber daran gewöhnt man sich sicher schnell. Die Auflösung ist sehr fein, was eine hohe Detailgenauigkeit ermöglicht - doch gleichzeitig sind die Buchstaben L / R und die Fischsymbole nur einen Bildpunkt "dick" oder "breit" und wenn das Bild auch noch wandert, ist das Display immer etwas schlecht lesbar finde ich.


----------



## kalifischer (12. März 2004)

Hallo,

habe auch ein gebrauchtes Gerät gekauft und es fehlt die
Bedienungsanleitung.
Hat jemand die Möglichkeit mir die Bedienungsanleitung für
das Echolt Trifinder 2 zu kopiern und mir zu schicken ?

Natürlich gegen Kostenerstattung.

Bitte Info Gruß an´s Board

 Michael


----------

